# Colt Cobra lockup problem



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anybody else experienced this problem ? I put a set of D frame Colt Pachmyer grips on my gun and it locked up. Would not work single or double action. I took those grips off and put the factory d-frame wood grips on the gun and it now works just fine..... Anybody know what the deal is ??????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The rubber grips probably don't fit the pistol correctly, and are interfering with something within the grip area, probably the main (hammer) spring.

Could you please better define the problem: How does the "lockup" feel? What, exactly, happens?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think there might be a short and a long version cobra frame.
I would double check that the grips match the frame


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Pic is correct, when was your Colt Cobra manufactured? If it was post 1966 the Detective Special's and Cobra's grip frame was shortened to the same size as that of the Agent Model(i.e short framed Colt Cobra.) If you have a pre 1966 model it's a long framed Colt Cobra and the grips of course are not interchangeable.

Hogue explains it below:

Hogue Inc.


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not the frame fellas. It is a short grip Cobra and the grips are specifically designed for this model. By lockup, I mean I can't thumb the hammer to cock the gun or pull the trigger to get it to function as a normal DA revolver would. I thought it might be a "hand" or a "cylinder stop" issue. Now I just don't know. Since I installed the factory D model wood grips the action appears to be working fine. I put the Pachmyer grips back on my short frame Colt Detective Spl and it is running fine. Gotta believe it must have had something to do with the hammer spring or other internals. The inside of the wood grips and the Pachmyer grips look identical......


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Do the grips (not the pachmyer) from the detective special fit the cobra?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Besides answering *pic*'s latest question, also try this:
Install only one side of the Pachmyer grips that cause the lockup. Press that grip panel well into place, and hold it there. Now observe the inner parts as you attempt to make the hammer move, both by trigger pressure and by thumb manipulation. What happens?
If all goes well, remove that one grip half and install the other side's panel instead. Press that one well into place, too. Again, watch the behavior of the interior parts as you try to cycle them through their movements. What happens?
I am hoping that you will find one or more points of interference between one or both grip panels, and the interior parts.
Remove those points of interference, and you're home free.

Be aware that Pachmyer grips are vulcanized to steel interior plates, and that removing interference may expose those plates. In the worst case, your work may break the rubber free from the metal.
Perhaps the best course of action would be to carefully note the points of interference, leave the grips unmodified, and return them with a written, serious complaint.

It may be that you are over-tightening the grip screw, causing the rubber grips to bow inward and interfere with the main spring. I therefore also suggest that you install the grips with a barely-tightened screw, and see what happens.
If the grips bow inward, that would also be a subject for complaint and return.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.hogueinc.com///data/categories/315/1336009278.pdf

I assume you carefully followed the instructions noted above? There seems to be need to remove the stock locking pin or lug #3. Also, installing the supplied stirrup and pin and if necessary using the supplied spacer and perhaps shim's of tape for proper fit. More than likely in your first attempt the Hogue grip was not installed properly? Hogue states you must check for proper function once installed and if you have any problems whatsoever give them a call.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OP said that the grips were _Pachmyer_, not Hogue.


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pic, both Pachmyer and factory wood grips work fine on the Det Spl. I'll check out the other suggestions in the morning and follow up.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OP said that the grips were _Pachmyer_, not Hogue.


My bad, I don't know why I was thinking Hogue?


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok Folks, I am officially at a loss. I did as Steve M1911A1 suggested and whatever the issue was, appears to have corrected itself. I tried both sets of grips on both guns and now they are both functioning as they are supposed to. I am guessing that maybe I had the grip screw too tight when I installed the Pachmyer grips on the Cobra and it was binding. At any rate, as I stated they both function in double and single action mode. SMH on this one. Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'm just glad I didn't have to send it to Colt.........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We endeavour to please, sir.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

'Having gathered these facts, Watson, I smoked several pipes over them, trying to separate those which were crucial from others which were merely incidental.'


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And whose fault was the malfunction, Holmes?
Elementary, my dear Watson: It was either Professor Moriarty, or Macavity the Mystery Cat.

"...Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity,
For he's a fiend in feline shape, a monster of depravity."
(from T.S. Eliot: _Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats_)


----------

